# ماذا نتعلم من نساء الكتاب المقدس



## max mike (5 فبراير 2010)

*نساء وأمهات من العهد القديم:

-1 نتعلم ألا نزيد على الكلام أو نبالغ في نقل الرسالة، بل لنحذر فيما يخرج من أفواهنا، فقد وقعت أمنا (حواء) في هذه الغلطة عندما قالت للحية أن الرب قال لا تأكلا من الشجرة ولا تمساها، فقد أضافت إلى كلام الرب تعبير تمساها حتى تعطي فرصة أكبر للحوار مع الحية.


-2نتعلم من (سارة) ألا نستعجل الأمور وخصوصا وعود الرب ونؤثر على عائلاتنا وأحبائنا سلبيا وهذا ما فعلته عندما أعطت جاريتها هاجر لزوجها إبراهيم لينجب منها ولدا رغم وعد الرب لها بولد منها هي.



-3 نتعلم من )رفقة) عدم تفضيل ولد على آخر لأن هذا يولد غيرة لدى الأولاد وعداوة, وتحصد الأم في النهاية الندم فقد حرمت رفقة من رؤية يعقوب وتؤكد الأحداث أنها ماتت قبل أن يعود للبيت من غربته وهروبه, مما سبب لقلب هذه الأم المرارة والحسرة مدى الحياة .



-4 نتعلم شيء من )أبيجايل) زوجة نابال الذي لقب بالأحمق كيف كانت حكيمة في رد غضب الملك داود عن زوجها، فقد كانت بالإضافة إلى جمالها راجحة العقل وحكيمة واستعملت هذا الامتياز في حماية بيتها من الخراب.



نساء وأمهات من العهد الجديد:


-1 نتعلم من القديسة العذراء (مريم) كل الطاعة والإيمان العميق وتصديق خبر السماء والسلوك بموجبه والاتكال الكامل على الرب, كانت مثال لنا في التربية وفي خضوعها للرب بالكامل، ولهذا يقول الكتاب "سر الرب لخائفيه وعهده لتعليمهم" (مزمور 25: 14).


-2 نتعلم من (مرثا) أخت مريم وأليعازر أن الخدمة يجب أن تكون بلا تذمر، فقد كانت تتعب للرب ولعائلتها ولكن بقلب غير راض ولذلك وبخها الرب يسوع, فالأم تخدم بفرح وبدون تعيير لتكون بركة لعائلتها ولأصدقائها.


-3 نتعلم من (مريم) أخت أليعازر محبة الرب يسوع والشريعة، حيث جلست عند أقدام السيد للتعلم وكانت في وضع منخفض حتى ترفع عينيها إلى أعلى وتراه, وهذا ما تحتاجه كل أم أن ترفع عينيها دائما إلى الرب فهذا هو النصيب الصالح, وهو يسدد كل عوز وحاجة بعد أن نشبع به.


-4 نتعلم من (سفيرة زوجة حنانيا) أن أبشع صفة في المرأة هي الكذب الذي قد يؤدي إلى الموت. وقد قال الكتاب أن إبليس هو الكذاب، وكل من يكذب فهو من أولاده لذلك علينا كأمهات أن نزين شفاهنا بكلام الصدق حتى نكون قدوة وسبب بركة لأولادنا.


-5 نتعلم من (لؤيس وأفنيكي) أم وجدة تيموثاوس أن الأم مسئولة عن إيمان أولادها وعلاقتهم بالرب، وهذا هو الميراث الثمين الذي يجب أن نتركه لأولادنا قبل أن نهتم بالميراث المادي الذي سيتلاشى يوما ما



منقووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2010)

موضوع تحفه يا مايكل

ربنا يعوضك يا جميل


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2010)

*جميل جدا يا مايكل

وبالذات العهد القديم

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 فبراير 2010)

*شكـــــرا جــدا

للموضوع الجميل جدا

أم النور الغاليه

معـــــــــــــــــاكم​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 فبراير 2010)

*حلو قوى الموضوع يا مايكل
ربنا يباركك بجد​*


----------



## max mike (6 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا للمرور الجميل روزى وتاسونى والنهيسى وكيريا


نورتوا الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## max mike (6 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا لمرورك  الجميل كوكو


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## marcelino (6 فبراير 2010)

ثانكس على الموضوع يا مايك
​


----------



## kalimooo (6 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا مايكل

شكرااااا جزيلا


----------



## عادل نسيم (6 فبراير 2010)

*أخي مايكل *
*جميل جداً الموضوع وياريت يوصل الدرسذى ما إنتَ أردت*
*الرب يباركك ويحفظك*


----------



## max mike (6 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا للمرور الجميل مارسو وكليمو وعادل

منورين الموضوع*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (19 فبراير 2010)

*لك سيدتي هذا المقال خصيصا لك!


نحتاج كأمهات أن نستمر في التعلم كمنهج حياة حتى نصبح على الصورة التي يريدها لنا الله وتمجد اسمه في الأرض, لذلك سنتجول سويا في صفحات الكتاب المقدس لنحصل على عبر ودروس من بعض الأمهات وكيف يمكن نجنب أخطائهن, أو الأقتداء بهن كما في بعض الشخصيات المباركة

نساء وأمهات من العهد القديم:

-1 نتعلم ألا نزيد على الكلام أو نبالغ في نقل الرسالة، بل لنحذر فيما يخرج من أفواهنا، فقد وقعت أمنا (حواء) في هذه الغلطة عندما قالت للحية أن الرب قال لا تأكلا من الشجرة ولا تمساها، فقد أضافت إلى كلام الرب تعبير تمساها حتى تعطي فرصة أكبر للحوار مع الحية.


-2نتعلم من (سارة) ألا نستعجل الأمور وخصوصا وعود الرب ونؤثر على عائلاتنا وأحبائنا سلبيا وهذا ما فعلته عندما أعطت جاريتها هاجر لزوجها إبراهيم لينجب منها ولدا رغم وعد الرب لها بولد منها هي.



-3 نتعلم من )رفقة) عدم تفضيل ولد على آخر لأن هذا يولد غيرة لدى الأولاد وعداوة, وتحصد الأم في النهاية الندم فقد حرمت رفقة من رؤية يعقوب وتؤكد الأحداث أنها ماتت قبل أن يعود للبيت من غربته وهروبه, مما سبب لقلب هذه الأم المرارة والحسرة مدى الحياة .



-4 نتعلم شيء من )أبيجايل) زوجة نابال الذي لقب بالأحمق كيف كانت حكيمة في رد غضب الملك داود عن زوجها، فقد كانت بالإضافة إلى جمالها راجحة العقل وحكيمة واستعملت هذا الامتياز في حماية بيتها من الخراب.



نساء وأمهات من العهد الجديد:

-1 نتعلم من القديسة العذراء (مريم) كل الطاعة والإيمان العميق وتصديق خبر السماء والسلوك بموجبه والاتكال الكامل على الرب, كانت مثال لنا في التربية وفي خضوعها للرب بالكامل، ولهذا يقول الكتاب "سر الرب لخائفيه وعهده لتعليمهم" (مزمور 25: 14).

-2 نتعلم من (مرثا) أخت مريم وأليعازر أن الخدمة يجب أن تكون بلا تذمر، فقد كانت تتعب للرب ولعائلتها ولكن بقلب غير راض ولذلك وبخها الرب يسوع, فالأم تخدم بفرح وبدون تعيير لتكون بركة لعائلتها ولأصدقائها.


-3 نتعلم من (مريم) أخت أليعازر محبة الرب يسوع والشريعة، حيث جلست عند أقدام السيد للتعلم وكانت في وضع منخفض حتى ترفع عينيها إلى أعلى وتراه, وهذا ما تحتاجه كل أم أن ترفع عينيها دائما إلى الرب فهذا هو النصيب الصالح, وهو يسدد كل عوز وحاجة بعد أن نشبع به.


-4 نتعلم من (سفيرة زوجة حنانيا) أن أبشع صفة في المرأة هي الكذب الذي قد يؤدي إلى الموت. وقد قال الكتاب أن إبليس هو الكذاب، وكل من يكذب فهو من أولاده لذلك علينا كأمهات أن نزين شفاهنا بكلام الصدق حتى نكون قدوة وسبب بركة لأولادنا.


-5 نتعلم من (لؤيس وأفنيكي) أم وجدة تيموثاوس أن الأم مسئولة عن إيمان أولادها وعلاقتهم بالرب، وهذا هو الميراث الثمين الذي يجب أن نتركه لأولادنا قبل أن نهتم بالميراث المادي الذي سيتلاشى يوما ما.*​


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع رائع*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2010)

* تم الدمج​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع*​


----------



## zezza (20 يونيو 2010)

موضوع حلو اوى بجد 
شكرا مايك تسلم ايدك


----------



## max mike (20 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> * تم الدمج​*




*شكرا ليكى ولمجهودك دونا​*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع*​





zezza قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى بجد
> شكرا مايك تسلم ايدك





*شكرا لمروركم الجميل روكا وزيزا 

نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## happy angel (20 يونيو 2010)

> * نتعلم من القديسة العذراء (مريم) كل الطاعة والإيمان العميق وتصديق خبر السماء والسلوك بموجبه والاتكال الكامل على الرب, كانت مثال لنا في التربية وفي خضوعها للرب بالكامل، ولهذا يقول الكتاب "سر الرب لخائفيه وعهده لتعليمهم" (مزمور 25: 14).*​



*ميرسى موضوع جميل لبتا نتعلم الطاعه والايمان من ام النور 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## max mike (21 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى موضوع جميل لبتا نتعلم الطاعه والايمان من ام النور
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​





*شكرا لمرور حضرتك الجميل


نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## سمير قزمه (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا علي الموضع الجميل ولكن نساء كثيرات احسن الصنيع ولكن فاقه علي جميعهم العزراء القديسه مريم والدة الرب يسوع


----------

